# 3 new litters all in one week :)



## Mouse Queen 96 (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi guys.

Momma had a beautiful litter of 5 babies on Sep 9th. She is a dark hearshys brown bred to a fawn. Both carry fawn, hearshys brown, and white. I am noticing colors are starting to come through in some, but see mostly hearshys browns.

Wiggle had a beautiful litter of 7 babies on Sep 12th. She is a white with red eyes bred to a super light tan champagne. Unsure of what the babies will be. She isn't taking care of them so we donated them to Momma and Hearshys pile. All are doing well now. She wasn't keeping them warm, and apears not to have milk. 

Hearshys had a beautiful litter of 5 babies on Sep 13th. She is a ark hearshys brown bred to a fawn. Both carry fawn, hearshys brown, and white. This is her first litter and she's doing great.

Momma and Hearshys made a nest together, after the devistation of Wiggles (my fav mouse) not wanting her litter i put them all in Momma and Hearshys nest. So they are caring for 17 baby mice together. I haven't had any loses and both mothers look really good. I am actually hoping all 17 babies make it, as 14 of them have already had people say they want them as PETS not feeders.  Pictures will be posted when they have hair.


----------



## willa2602 (Mar 18, 2011)

I had 17 babies to two mums once, they all grew up just fine, so fingers crossed for your bunch!
Can't wait for pics 
Annie x


----------



## Mouse Queen 96 (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi Annie,

I was going through their cage cleaning it today and getting pictures of them all. And i noticed there is only 16 babies, so the 17th must have passed away. I looked through all the bedding, and counted the babies 10+ times and only 16. Well everyone is healthy, pictures will for sure be posted tonight


----------



## Mouse Queen 96 (Jul 11, 2011)

Pics were posted to http://michelleslostzoo.yolasite.com

The baby mice are under Mouse Nursery Tab


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

I have odd ones that disappear completely from most litters .

Your bottom two in the last picture look like agoutis. :love1


----------

